# Magrudergrinds new album!



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

There new album is fucking rad! You can download it here off my blog if you'd like to.

Seeeing Red: Magrudergrind- Self TItled!!! (2009)

Anyways, give it a listen and tell me what ya think, vocals are a little more weak than rehashed but the music as a whole is so fucking brutal it makes up for it.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 3, 2009)

I downloaded it a bit ago; I'll have to get around to listening to it! Magrudergrind are pretty good. Nothing special, though.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 5, 2009)

fuck yeah, man! thanks for making that available. I hope I can catch them somewhere out east this summer.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 5, 2009)

Avon Drunquist said:


> fuck yeah, man! thanks for making that available. I hope I can catch them somewhere out east this summer.



BEST FRIENDS DAY. RVA. LATE AUGUST.
Do it.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll probably be there. It'll probably be a big ole aggro-fest, though.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you mean by that? Were you there last year?


----------



## skunkskunk (Aug 9, 2009)

total win!!


----------

